# Indras Dad died yesterday



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

RIP Orry.

Orry vom Gehrenmoos - Working-Dog.eu


He was an incredible dog and he won't be forgotten.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Run Strong and Free Orry !!! My condolences to you and yours ... 

Yesterday was such a terrible day for this forum ...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry, he was a gorgeous dog. Yesterday was a tough day, so many losses- now they're all together playing pain-free.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

RIP Orry, he was beautiful.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stogey said:


> Run Strong and Free Orry !!! My condolences to you and yours ...
> 
> Yesterday was such a terrible day for this forum ...


He wasn't ours but I've had the honor to meet him when I went to check out Indra for the first time and he sure was gorgeous. 


Yes, it was a terrible day for the forum yesterday. I never know what to say and always tear up when I read about all the losses. It hits to close to home I guess. :help:

I hope they'll all run free and wild until they get to see their owners again.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Such a big loss!


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*So sorry*

i'm sorry about your dog and i hope he has a big spot in your heart. yesterday was tough


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lucy82 said:


> i'm sorry about your dog and i hope he has a big spot in your heart. yesterday was tough


Lucy, 

he wasn't mine. He was the dog of Indras breeder and competing at the World Championships several times. He's definitely a big loss.


----------

